# Does your CO2 diffuser sizzle?



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mine does making sizzling noise, it is more noticeable that my AC70 filter.


----------



## dr3167 (Feb 18, 2011)

Mine chirps like crazy. I had to move it around the tank to get it somewhat bearable.


----------



## bedpan (Jan 13, 2009)

Mine to. Not to bad in back corner of the tank. Sounds like a pelican farting to me

Mike


----------



## dr3167 (Feb 18, 2011)

It's bad enough that I have to deal with you at work, bedpan.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Put in a new one ordered from a different seller at ebay. It's a lot more quiet. It's audible yet barely noticeable from 6 feet away.


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

Mine emits a very quite sizzle. I'm used to it now. I kind of enjoy it like it's white noise.


----------

